# World Market wine?



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

I'll be doing some Christmas shopping tomorrow and my wife has asked me to pick up some wine to give her parents. I know absolutely nothing about wine, so I need some help. While I'm out tomorrow, I plan to visit World Market and Delaney Vineyards. I have a shopping list for Delaney Vineyards, but once I get to World Market I'm on my own. What would you suggest I look for at World Market? Since I'm still a college guy, I'll have to stay away from the glass case where the high dollar bottles live, so keep that in mind.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

No World Market wine fans here? Oh well, I stuck with a proven winner and just picked up a couple bottles from Delaney Vineyards.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry, I would have given you suggestions but I just now read the thread. What did you end up getting?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Picked up a bottle of Gnarly Head Old Vine Zin and a bottle of Pinot Grigio (forget the brand but it had a Wine Spectator best buy tag on it) at World Market today. The Zin is very good, on my 3rd glass!

-Matt-


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well I do not do drink much wine, but I did tour a few local places and fal creek vineyards had some stuf that was to e drikable  The Muscat-Reisling and Granite Blush was ok. For what it is worth. I know nadda about wine but I could stomach them. I have seen them at the local World Market here and for the price they should not break the bank.



Stacey


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

How about answering these questions before recommending a wine:

1. How much do you want to spend?
2. Who is going to be drinking it?
3. Do they know anything about wine?
4. Are you trying to impress them or just give a tasty bottle to drink right away?
5. What kind of food or atmosphere will the wine be consumed in?
6. Are other people bringin wine as well?


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't have a wine recommendation, but I went to the Linens'n'Shit store with the wife this weekend and they have a wine section now. I couldn't believe that. They even had a bottle of Dom behind a glass case. Seems like everyone's getting into it.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Sorry, I would have given you suggestions but I just now read the thread. What did you end up getting?


I ended up buying two bottles from Delaney Vineyards.

1) Texas Rose $9.95

2) Texas Sweet Red $9.95

My wife and I are both teachers and we took both of these bottles to a teacher Christmas party a couple nights ago. Everyone said they were great wines. I took a few sips of each, but I have no idea what's good and what's bad.

Today we went to Sam's Club to pick up some stuff for our family Christmas dinners. We checked out the beer/wine section while we were there. We ended up buying two huge bottles of Yellow Tail, but I don't remember what kind they were exactly. All I know is my wife said she had heard good things about this brand and at $10 for bottles this big, it was worth a shot.


----------



## CrackerJacket (Sep 8, 2005)

Chateau St. Michelle makes great wine that is affordable. Try the Reisling and
the Pinot Grigio if you get a chance to pick them up.

They're based out of the Seattle area, if you are curious.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Wish I would have seen this earlier. Some World Market wines I've bought lately:

Rex Goliath 47 Pound Rooster Cabernet (Californian)
2004 Dona Paula Los Cardos Malbec (Argentinian)
2004 The Stump Jump Grenache/Shiraz/Mourvedre (Australian)
2004 Pepperwood Grove Pinot Noir (Californian)
*2003 Echelon Central Coast Pinot Noir (Californian)*
2003 Red Bicyclette Syrah (French)
2003 Ca'del Solo Big House Red (Californian)
2003 Bogle Petite Sirah (Californian)
2003 red truck (Californian), its a Syrah, Petite Sirah, Cabernet Franc, Merlot blend
*2004 Goats do Roam Red (South Africa)*
2002 Pepperwood Grove Syrah (California)
2003 Robert's Rock Shiraz/Malbec (South Africa)
Rene Barbier Mediterranean Red (Spain)
2004 Wrongo Dongo Jumilla Red Wine (Spain)
*2003 Cline Zinfandel (California)*
*Rex Goliath 47 Pound Rooster Pinot Noir (California)*

The ones in *bold* are the ones that stand out in my mind (the others did not, or I haven't drank them yet).

Also, World Market carries *David Bruce * wines and their Petit Syrah and Pinot Noir are VERY good for the $ (under $20-22). They are some of my favorite wines!


----------

